# Anyone Ever Install These?



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

My truck box is very soft over the wheel wells. Very soft. :crying:

I'm thinking about picking these up, but am curious as to how much work it would be. The fuel filler neck installation, removing the 'old' skins, securing the new skins...

Just curious if anyone else has attempted it.

1987-1996 Nissan extended cab truck bed sides | classic cars | Bedford | Kijiji


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

For me, it would be a lot of work.

For an auto body repair shop, it should not be that expensive. They have tools to cut out old body panels, and spot welders to put the new ones in place.

You will be paying more for the matching paint job.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

For me, the paint would be the last of my worries. Last time I painted the truck, I used a foam roller and Tremclad rust paint.


----------

